# Solved: 2.2 TB Infinity "No Bootable Device" Loop



## SagexBlade

Hi all,

I was just on my computer about an hour ago when it froze up and I had to restart it.
Upon restarting it everything was normal until I ended up getting a screen w/ a loading bar saying "2.2 TB Infinity: Press any key to enter boot menu". At first I just let it load - which brought me to a black screen saying "No bootable device found, press any key to reset". And of course, when I pressed the key the computer reset. Then it happened again - this time I tried pressing a key - nothing. The loading bar stopped (like it was trying to bring up the boot menu) but nonetheless it brought me back to the black screen once again telling me to press a key to reset. Over and over again this happens - I tried inserting my Windows 8 CD; nothing. 

My computer is a Cyberpower PC
MSI Motherboard 
Windows 8

I'm new to dealing with this stuff, so I'm not sure if you need any other info to help me out - just let me know.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## lunarlander

Usually, a message like no bootable device found usually means that the hard drive died. However, lets try something. Reboot the PC and repeatedly press F8, see if a menu appears that gives you the option of Startup Repair. If it does, then try the Startup Repair.


----------

